# Please Post Reviews Of Your Watches...



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi guys:

I think it would be nice to build a nice archive of reviews for our different digital and ana-digi models (ABC and otherwise). Such an archive would be a great resource for those interested in particular models going forward. 

I would really appreciate it if you could periodically post reviews of your various digital and ana-dig watches. Remember, the watch does not have to be an ABC model.

Thanks you so much for your help and contributions.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

*Highgear Altis review.*

_HIGHGEAR ALTIS REVIEW:_

To start out...*The Altis ti and Altis SS are the same watch except that one is made of titanium and the other out of stainless steel.* Both watches have heft and are built like a brick. The Swiss made sensors make the Altis one of THE most accurate ABC watches available. The band is high quality rubber with breath slots cut into them and are fitted seamlessly to the watch. The buckle of the strap is made of titanium on the Ti model and stainless on the SS model.
The Altis titanium is much lighter than the Altis stainless steel. It is very well balanced on the wrist.
The Altis Ti is a large attractive, premium watch from Highgear that wears very nice and can be used for all occasions (unlike a lot of other bulky brand watches with these features). I found the strap to be very comfortable. Excellent looking, accurate, and simple to use once you master the features. I use this watch for hunting and navigation in deep woods. 
Somehow Highgear found out a way to take a very complicated watch and make it simple to use in the field and make it look good as well. Multiple display screens with every kind of information combinations you could ever want. Display is large and crisp looking with a good back light that has its own designated button. Mineral glass face is very scratch resistant. Water resistant to 50m but is NOT recommended for scuba diving because of the barometer. The compass is very easy to display quickly. 
I have tested the altimeter many times with my GPS and found it to be surprisingly accurate. I test the barometer with a my local weather station and it too is dead on. Changing the battery can be done in the field using a coin and cr2032 battery. 
This review would go on and on if I were to get into all the features of the ALTIS. I recommend checking out Highgear's web site to get a full list of features. Don't be overwhelmed when you first get this watch. You will need a few days playing with the ALTIS along with the manual to get the general layout and features but when you understand how the watch is laid out and how its features operate, it becomes second nature to access them in the woods. The Altis keeps a 24 hour log automatically of barometer *and* altitude at the same time on two separate graph displays with hourly recordings that can be called up and viewed as well as stored in the Log memory. 
The Altis also has 3 preset Altitude memory locations making calibrating quick and easy. 
The Altis also has an automatic Altimeter lock. The Altitude lock mode...What this does is when your watch isn't moving for a while (30 minutes), your watch goes into a altitude lock mode. The advantages of this is to keep the altimeter calibrated longer. Let's say you are sleeping in your tent on the side of a mountain and your Highgear watch is at rest. It will hold the current altitude and lock on to it. While you were sleeping a high pressure front moves through quickly. You barometer will record this but your altimeter will still be calibrated. Other watches with out this feature would have their altimeter off by as much as a couple hundred feet. 
The way you can get out of the altimeter lock mode is this: if you are in the Time mode, you will have to push any button and the altimeter comes to life and readjust if you have moved since. If you left your watch in the Altimeter mode, it will automatically unlock if you move up or down 25 feet or so or you can press any button and it will unlock. The Altis does not make you chose which mode (altimeter or barometer)to be in depending on activity. It is always in both modes so every reading can be accessed at any time. Highgear is the only watch to have these exclusive features.
IMO, this is THE watch to own for hunters, hikers, climbers, or anyone that goes deep into Gods country and needs a serious navigational watch. It's a bargain for its features and price. Highgear is a USA company out of North Carolina.
_*Display note*: _*Positive displays are always much easier to read than a negative (black) displays.*

*Pics of ALTIS titanium positive face:*



































*Pics of Altis Tactical titanium Negative face* 

















*Pics of Altis Tactical titanium Negative face with Suunto Core:*









*ALTIS:*
Compass
-Digital Compass
-Adjustable Declination
Altimeter
-Digital Altimeter
-Working Range: -2296 ft. to 29520 ft (-700 to 900m)
-Rate of Ascent and Descent
-Altitude Alarm
-20 Altitude Log Book Memories with Log Date, Average ascent and descent, Total ascent ----and descent, number of laps and total time
-24 Hour Auto Log
-Altimeter 'Difference. Mode to Highlight Altitude Variances
-3 Altimeter presets
Barometer
-Digital Barometer
-Sea Level Pressure and Absolute Pressure Display (user option for mbar/ hPa or inHg reading)
-1 mbar (0015 hPa) Resolution
-Working Range: 300 mbar to 1100 mbar (8.16 inHg to 32.48 inHg)
-Weather Forecast
-24 Hour Graphic Pressure Trend Display 
Thermometer
-Digital Thermometer
-User option for Fahrenheit or Celsius
-Working range from 14 *F to 140*F (-10*C to 50*C)
Ski Chrono
-Calculates ski time from starting point to base altitude
-Calculates Rate of Descent
Watch
-Time/Day/Date/Month with Dual Time zone
-Dual Daily Alarm
Chronograph
-Resolution 1/100 Second (24 Maximum Time Range
-Maximum 50 Laps
-Lap Timer and Split Timer, with Best and Average Lap times
Other
-El Backlight System
-Mineral Glass Lens
-Water Resistant 50m (165ft)
-Consumer Replaceable Battery


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

*Highgear ALTIFORCE review:*

*The Altiforce is from Highgear's Tactical line of watches for military and police.* The most noticeable is the light weight of the Altiforce compared to the Stainless steal Altis SS (see my other review of the Altis). I hardly notice wearing it. 
That said, it seems to be built very solid out of plastic but the heft and weight of the Altis feels indestructible. The weight of the Altiforce is similar to the Suunto. 
Display is Negative (or reversed) on the Altiforce. It is sharp and can be viewed off axis without any distortion or number shift. Hands down the cool factor goes to the negative display of the Altiforce. You will have to use the back light much more on the Altiforce with negative display. 
Speaking of back light. It is very good and last 5 sec with a single touch. The Altiforce will extend the backlight if you are pushing buttons like setting a alarm or navigating the watch. The Altiforce has a lower button on the bottom of the watch built into the case. Buttons are recessed in on the Altiforce and curve with the lines of the watch. Button push and feel is solid. 
Altiforce band is rubber with a black metal buckle. The strap has a catch on the end so the excess band retaining ring will not slip off. The band/strap is very comfortable and fits seamlessly into the watch.
I have checked the Altimeter with each watch the Altiforce and Altis and both read the exact same elevation with maybe a 1 foot difference but both seem to be dead balls on.
I also checked the Temperature and that too seems to read the same. One might read 86.7 and the other 86.5.
The Barometer tracks the same but the Altis reads slightly higher than the Altiforce. The Altis might read 30.33 and the Altiforce reads 30.28. They both have had their Altimeter calibrated for the same amount. My closest report is 30 miles away at a altitude 500 feet lower than I am and theirs reads 30.29. I have tested both of these watches with this source and have found them to differ slightly but I guess as long as it adjust the same amount up and down all things are equal.
Both watches are very similar in function and design. The Altis has a few more memory features and has more display screen options but both do pretty much the same. 
Display is very large with several multi displays in each mode. Each mode also has sub modes with in them. Both watches have a time multi display that has the time in LARGE numbers with the altitude, date, barometer, etc.. in smaller size fonts. Very nice. 
The Altiforce is like a good pair of lightweight hiking boots. The Altis SS is like a heavy pair of indestructible climbing boots. Both watches should get you out of trouble anywhere in the world.

*Altiforce and Altis stainless steel Pics:*



























*Highgear Altis SS, Suunto Core All Black, Highgear Altiforce pic:*










Altiforce Specs:
Digital altimeter 
Working range from -2,303ft to 30,058ft (-702m to 9,164m) 
Current, Accumulated and Maximum altitude in ft or m 
Altitude resolution 3ft (1m) 
Graphic altitude trend display 
Altitude/Temperature display 
Rate of ascent and descent 
Altitude alarm 
15 Altitude log book memories with log date, average-ascent and descent, total-ascent and descent, number of hills and total time. 
3 Altitude Presets for quick calibration 
Barometer
Digital barometer 
Sea level pressure and absolute pressure displays in both mbar/hPa and inHg 
Resolution 1mbar (0.05inHg) working range 300mbar to 1100mbar (8.16inHg to 32.48inHg) 
Graphic barometer display 
Weather forecast 
Barometer/Temp display 
Compass
Digital compass 
Graphic compass display with 360° compass bearing 
1° resolution 
Adjustable declination 
Thermometer
Digital thermometer 
Resolution 0.1° in °F and °C 
Working range +14°F to +122°F (-10°C to +50°C) 
Ski Chrono
Input current altitude and base altitude, start chrono / chrono auto stops when base altitude is reached 
Calculates speed of descent 
Chronograph
Resolution 1/100 second with Max time range 24hr 
Maximum 50 laps/20 runs 
Times for each lap and split, with best/average laps 
Watch
Time/Day/Date/Month with Dual Time Zone 
12 or 24 hour format 
Time/Temp display 
Dual daily alarm 
Hourly chime 
EL backlight system 
Mineral glass lens 
Water resistant 5O m 
2oz (56.7g) 
Consumer serviceable battery (1 CR2032)


----------



## angus (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is my small review of the Casio PRG-120. I purchased the watch from a G-Shock store in Singapore, how can you not buy a watch when you're in G-Shock store ;-), I had very little knowledge of Casio's ABC series but loved the look and LARGE display. I can actually see it without reading glasses. The module is the same as the PAW-1300. It has an integrated strap that is thicker than the resin strap on my PAW-1300. The design is much more comfortable and the watch conforms to the wrist better than any watch I've owned. The buckle is the best I've seen from casio and would be happy to see it used on other series. I think most of you are familiar with the functions which for my needs is more than adequate. I don't rely on the watch as a tool like others do. It has a 24 hour countdown timer and stop watch which seems to be missing on other models including the newer protreks and pathfinders. The world timer is a great feature that I use a lot along with the barometer graph which allows me to check weather at a glance. I don't really use the altimeter or compass functions much but I appreciate having them. The dimensions are smaller than other Casio ABC,s (H x W x D): 53.6 x 47.2 x 10.3 mm, which makes it easier to wear in a variety of situations. I have had the watch for a couple of years and wear it almost everyday. There are many Casio's watches I've had that might look better but the huge display and easy functions make the protrek a very practical, functional daily wearer. Thanks for reading.


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

As others on the forum, I was selected by Suunto to test one of the new Elementum watches. Here is my review of the Terra watch that Suunto was kind enough to send me.

Watch Review By: cb400bill

Watch Brand: Suunto

Watch Model: Elementum Terra

Serial No.: 91300700

Country of Manufacture: Finland

Date Purchased: Received for testing 5/27/09

List Price: $TBA. Estimated US $1000

Date of Review: 6/03/09

Bill's Initial Use Watch Rating

Movement....................... 10/10 
Case, Crystal and Crown.... 10/10 
Strap and Buckle.............. 10/10 
Display............................. 9/10 
Accuracy........................ 10/10 
Packaging and Manual......... 9/10 
Comfort............................ 9/10 
Value............................... 8/10 
Ease of Use..................... 10/10 
Ergonomics...................... 10/10 
Overall Rating................. 95/100

Introduction

The Elementum line is a new direction of Altimeter/Barometer/Compass (ABC) watches for Suunto. Suunto is marketing this new line as an upscale watch for the Urban Adventurer. There are 3 models in the Elementum line. The Ventus for sailing, the Aqua for diving, and the Terra for land adventures.

Movement

This watch uses a quartz movement with a positive LCD display. There is a stopwatch function that keeps time in hours, minutes and seconds. There are no stopwatch fractions of a second displayed.

Case, Crown, and Crystal

This is a brush finished 45mm case made of corrosion resistant AISI 316L stainless steel. The pushers are also made of AISI 316L stainless steel. The top pusher is knurled for better grip as it is turned as well as pushed when used for various setting functions.

The sapphire crystal has an anti-reflective coating. The crystal is flush with the bezel.

Strap and buckle

The case requires a 22mm band. This Terra came with well constructed and very thick black leather strap with contrasting white stitching. There are also available a black rubber strap and matching finish stainless steel bracelet. The large matching stainless steel buckle is signed.

Display

The LCD display shows many functions at a glance. In time mode, the center of the display indicates the time of day, either in 12 or 24 hour style.

Under the time is displayed the month and date. These can be displayed as either mm/dd or dd/mm style. Above the time display is the elevation display. Elevation can be displayed in either feet or meters.

Above the elevation display is the barometer trend indicator. This indicates the last 6 hours barometric pressure and is used as an indicator of any upcoming weather changes which may be developing. Around the perimeter of the display is the sea level air pressure meter.

The one minus of the Terra's display is the lack of a time-of-day seconds display. Some have stated that this is a "must have" item on a watch. I believe that Suunto chose to omit a seconds display so as to keep the display less cluttered and easier to read at a glance.

Accuracy

Like most quartz digital wristwatches the Terra keeps excellent time. I've not found any official accuracy rating but, when comparing it to my other quartz watches, it is just as accurate as any of them.

The altimeter has a display range of -500 m to 9000 m and a resolution of 1 m.

The barometer has a range of 28.60 to 31.30 inHG and a resolution of 1 hPa.

The 3D compass has a resolution of 1 degree and a maximum tilt angle of 45 degrees.

Packaging and Manual

The Terra comes packed in a very nice signed black carton. Inside the carton is the hard cardboard watch box. The watch is shipped on a soft cushion. Under the cushion is a signed cleaning cloth.

Suunto ships the Terra with an 18 language Quick Guide. This guide shows the owner the basics of how to set the watch up. The full owners guide is available at no charge on Suunto's website.

Comfort

Initially the thick leather strap was quite stiff but in the first week of wearing the strap has broken in quite nicely. At 10" in total length, the strap should fit on almost any wearer's wrist. The Terra itself is very comfortable for me to wear all day. The three pushers never cause the wearer any discomfort whatsoever.

Value

As an upmarket wristwatch, the Terra presents itself as a good value. The materials used and the watches fit and finish are top notch. The feel of the pushers is very solid. When turning the knurled pusher, the resistance is just the correct amount. At an estimated price of $1000 US, the Terra compares well with other ABC watches in its price range.

Ease of Use

One of the design goals for the Terra was to make the watch easy for the owner to operate and I believe that Suunto has achieved this goal well. Initial setup is a snap. Using the top two pushers to set the various functions is quite intuitive. The bottom pusher changes the display from time keeping to compass mode.

Ergonomics

As stated above, the top pusher is knurled to assist with turning it when utilizing it for various setting adjustments. The pushers all work smoothly with just the correct amount of resistance.

The LCD display is very clear. The time display is centered on the dial as utilizes larger digits than the altitude and date displays.

The back lighting is tinted blue/green and is very bright.

The Terra, with its leather strap weighs in at 95 grams or 3.35 ounces.

Overall Impressions

I have rated this watch very highly. The Terra is an easy to use, high quality wristwatch. Suunto has used first class materials and workmanship in manufacturing the Terra. Everything about this wristwatch just oozes quality. If you are in the market for a high quality ABC watch, the Terra should be on your shopping list.*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

As others on the forum, I was selected by Suunto to test one of the new Elementum watches. Here is my review of the Terra watch that Suunto was kind enough to send me.

Watch Review By: cb400bill

Watch Brand: Suunto

Watch Model: Elementum Terra

Serial No.: 91300700

Country of Manufacture: Finland

Date Purchased: Received for testing 5/27/09

List Price: $TBA. Estimated US $1000

Date of Review: 6/03/09

Bill's Initial Use Watch Rating

Movement....................... 10/10 
Case, Crystal and Crown.... 10/10 
Strap and Buckle.............. 10/10 
Display............................. 9/10 
Accuracy........................ 10/10 
Packaging and Manual......... 9/10 
Comfort............................ 9/10 
Value............................... 8/10 
Ease of Use..................... 10/10 
Ergonomics...................... 10/10 
Overall Rating................. 95/100

Introduction

The Elementum line is a new direction of Altimeter/Barometer/Compass (ABC) watches for Suunto. Suunto is marketing this new line as an upscale watch for the Urban Adventurer. There are 3 models in the Elementum line. The Ventus for sailing, the Aqua for diving, and the Terra for land adventures.

Movement

This watch uses a quartz movement with a positive LCD display. There is a stopwatch function that keeps time in hours, minutes and seconds. There are no stopwatch fractions of a second displayed.

Case, Crown, and Crystal

This is a brush finished 45mm case made of corrosion resistant AISI 316L stainless steel. The pushers are also made of AISI 316L stainless steel. The top pusher is knurled for better grip as it is turned as well as pushed when used for various setting functions.

The sapphire crystal has an anti-reflective coating. The crystal is flush with the bezel.

Strap and buckle

The case requires a 22mm band. This Terra came with well constructed and very thick black leather strap with contrasting white stitching. There are also available a black rubber strap and matching finish stainless steel bracelet. The large matching stainless steel buckle is signed.

Display

The LCD display shows many functions at a glance. In time mode, the center of the display indicates the time of day, either in 12 or 24 hour style.

Under the time is displayed the month and date. These can be displayed as either mm/dd or dd/mm style. Above the time display is the elevation display. Elevation can be displayed in either feet or meters.

Above the elevation display is the barometer trend indicator. This indicates the last 6 hours barometric pressure and is used as an indicator of any upcoming weather changes which may be developing. Around the perimeter of the display is the sea level air pressure meter.

The one minus of the Terra's display is the lack of a time-of-day seconds display. Some have stated that this is a "must have" item on a watch. I believe that Suunto chose to omit a seconds display so as to keep the display less cluttered and easier to read at a glance.

Accuracy

Like most quartz digital wristwatches the Terra keeps excellent time. I've not found any official accuracy rating but, when comparing it to my other quartz watches, it is just as accurate as any of them.

The altimeter has a display range of -500 m to 9000 m and a resolution of 1 m.

The barometer has a range of 28.60 to 31.30 inHG and a resolution of 1 hPa.

The 3D compass has a resolution of 1 degree and a maximum tilt angle of 45 degrees.

Packaging and Manual

The Terra comes packed in a very nice signed black carton. Inside the carton is the hard cardboard watch box. The watch is shipped on a soft cushion. Under the cushion is a signed cleaning cloth.

Suunto ships the Terra with an 18 language Quick Guide. This guide shows the owner the basics of how to set the watch up. The full owners guide is available at no charge on Suunto's website.

Comfort

Initially the thick leather strap was quite stiff but in the first week of wearing the strap has broken in quite nicely. At 10" in total length, the strap should fit on almost any wearer's wrist. The Terra itself is very comfortable for me to wear all day. The three pushers never cause the wearer any discomfort whatsoever.

Value

As an upmarket wristwatch, the Terra presents itself as a good value. The materials used and the watches fit and finish are top notch. The feel of the pushers is very solid. When turning the knurled pusher, the resistance is just the correct amount. At an estimated price of $1000 US, the Terra compares well with other ABC watches in its price range.

Ease of Use

One of the design goals for the Terra was to make the watch easy for the owner to operate and I believe that Suunto has achieved this goal well. Initial setup is a snap. Using the top two pushers to set the various functions is quite intuitive. The bottom pusher changes the display from time keeping to compass mode.

Ergonomics

As stated above, the top pusher is knurled to assist with turning it when utilizing it for various setting adjustments. The pushers all work smoothly with just the correct amount of resistance.

The LCD display is very clear. The time display is centered on the dial as utilizes larger digits than the altitude and date displays.

The back lighting is tinted blue/green and is very bright.

The Terra, with its leather strap weighs in at 95 grams or 3.35 ounces.

Overall Impressions

I have rated this watch very highly. The Terra is an easy to use, high quality wristwatch. Suunto has used first class materials and workmanship in manufacturing the Terra. Everything about this wristwatch just oozes quality. If you are in the market for a high quality ABC watch, the Terra should be on your shopping list.
*
**Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*


----------



## angus (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like a nice watch but a grand??? Pass.

If you are in the market for a high quality ABC watch, the Terra should be on your shopping list.

*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone**Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*[/QUOTE]


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Highgear Altis review.*



Mystro said:


> _HIGHGEAR ALTIS REVIEW:_
> 
> To start out...*The Altis ti and Altis SS are the same watch except that one is made of titanium and the other out of stainless steel.*




Excellent review with great photos.

I've always used Suunto's and ignored the rest.

Your well written article has caused me to go to the Highgear web site and browse around. I also checked out some Nike's. The first thing that hit me in the face was how much less expensive they are than Suunto's.

Kindly explain your take on the price premium one pays for a Suunto. I'm beginning to think they are either overpriced, or there is something that I'm missing. I just paid the full $349 for a Reg Core and that seems high when compared to these other choices.

Thanks!


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Highgear Altis review.*



archer6 said:


> Excellent review with great photos.
> 
> I've always used Suunto's and ignored the rest.
> 
> ...


I thnk I can chime in if you'd allow me. Suunto is most expensive because: it's proven instrument so you pay for it and it has better baro graph due to higher resolution of the screen.

I also think that Sunnto has an edge when it comes down to information display and menu choices. But I could be biased here since I like the core much better than Altris.

Also, if you're on a market for "el cheapo" Altris check out the St.Moritz Vs-1. Same as altris but with saphire. The only downside is rather shiny case that's not everyone's cup of tea.

Cheers


----------



## JulianT (Dec 12, 2009)

*Timex WS4 review*

Sorry about the lack of pictures. I'll upload them once I get my camera working again. No crummy camera phone pictures here.

Timex Expedition WS4 review.
Timex's new entry into the ABC watch market. If you are reading this here you know that its not a study in your alphabets, but simply meaning Altimeter, Barometer and Compass. Previous models in the Expedition range mixes compass with tide graphs and other functions. But this is the first as an ABC watch release.

_*Initial impressions*_
When I first saw it at the shop it really looked overly large. Especially when I was just looking a the Casio Protrek PRG-200T. However handling it and wearing it proved to be quite comfortable. I have a 7 inch wrist. It does come in other colours like orange, yellow, blue, white etc. But I stuck with the simple black/dark green styling, easier to match my clothes =p.

_*Build and comfort*_
The body is made of a composite plastic material with a stainless steel bezel. Presumably its for bump protection. The weight is surprisingly light despite the large appearance. The wide case and strap does distribute the weight around your wrist and doesn't feel floppy.

The strap looks sturdy enough to handle long term abuse. However the strap keeper looks and feels like it wouldn't last as long as the strap it self. Though this seems to be the case with a lot of my other digital rubber strapped watches. They keep breaking on me.

Battery replacement can be done by your self if you have a coin and some patience to not spend the coin on another watch. CR 2034 is engraved on the battery cover so you don't mistakenly buy the wrong one at the shop.

_*My spider senses are tingling*_
So how do the sensor stack up? For comparison purposes I used both the G-Shock Riseman and a old Casio Protrek PRG-50YT.
*Altimeter (in m or feet)*
-1312 to 29520 feet.
Comes with an altitude alarm. 36 hour graph of altitude change.
It has an altimeter lock, while the two casios drift in readings as the day progresses and the air pressure changes the WS4 reads the same throughout the day sitting on my desk.
The WS4 provides a finer altitude change readings than the casio which goes up or down in 5 m increments.
Readings value is available in the Time keeping mode, Altimeter and Chrono mode.

*Barometer (in mbar or hg)*
300 to 1100 mbar
The pressure taken by the WS4 matches the Casio. And sudden drop in the watch temperature didn't change the reading ie. I dumped it in the freezer. 
It has a 36 hour graph with reading taken every hour. So it does provide a very detailed graph.
And it calculates the sea level pressure.
Weather predictor works on the pressure trends and tries to predict the incoming weather. So far it works pretty well saving my clothes from getting wet again after a wash.
Temperature there is not much to say except that its about the same as the other two casios and of course any better reading would have to be taken with the watch off the wrist to equalise with ambient temperature. 
(c or F) 14 to 122 F. 
Readings value is available in the Time keeping mode, Barometer and Chrono mode.

*Compass*
Typical compass, which shows the heading in numbers and the analogue hands become the digital needle. Declination angle can be set as well. And not much else.
Accuracy is as good as the Casio.

Calibration for the altimeter/ barometer can be done at the calibration page of the watch. You can set the reference altitudes for home or base camp 1,2,3. Handy for keeping it accurate throughout your climb. This page also includes the weather calibration, so you can set it to sunny, cloudy etc. Though I find it easier to just wait for a sunny day to calibrate it once.

_*Other functions.*_
Stop watch tracks up to 100 hours with 99 split laps. It is also linked to the recording function which will start recording your altitude, barometer, temperature readings in max, min, average, total ascend/descent and a detailed graph found in the review page of the watch. Recording starts whenever you start the stopwatch. 
You can select to view the altitude or barometer before you start the chrono however after the you start you can no longer switch it. 
Countdown timer is also 100 hours and up to 99 times repeat. But I suppose the case is if the function is there someone would really use it. But for a casual hiker like me it serves me more than fine.

Alarm is just a single alarm. Which you can set to ring everyday, weekdays only, weekends only or on a particular day of your choosing. The sounds isn't particularly loud but to me it seems more noticeable than the casio. Possibly due to the tone it uses. 
Hourly chimes can be set as well.

Indiglo has been implemented in a rather interesting manner. The normal display mode shows your lcd in the standard black lettering on white background. When the indiglo is activated its is the lettering that lights up and the background dims. This is certainly a very useful way to not get blinded. While the casio may light up the background it doesn't have the same amount of real estate as the WS4 so blinding may not be an issue =p. 
A night mode for the indiglo can be turned on and it lights up with any press of the button. Not as handy as the casio tilt auto light. But its a matter of preference.
Also the indiglo stays on while fiddling with the functions like if you are scrolling through the menus even if the night mode isn't turned on. Now this is something i wish was in the casios.

Timezone 2 is just a simple second time zone that can be set at the time page. You can view or or switch to it at with a press of a button.

_*The not so great*_
This is more of pet peeves than any real failings of the watch.

For a full featured watch the manual is rather lacking in more detail. Whether one deems information like how often is a reading is taken during recording mode usefull or not, it would be nice to add it in the manual.

The stop watch is linked to the review page.
So resetting the s/w also resets the review page. I can't really keep the review readings and use the stop watch to time other things. But then again which WIS only has one watch :-!

Graph doesn't include the some markings to roughly show the 12th/24th/36th hour on the watch.
It does get a little annoying after using the Casio which marks it out.

Barometer doesn't have the difference indicator from the last taken reading to show if it has since dropped or risen. 
Similarly this applies to the altimeter as well during recording.

The lcd did get noticeably sluggish at lower temperatures as in low to the 0 c. While the casio I tested next to it didn't or at least wasn't to a noticeable degree.

Second timezone. It would be nice to have pre-set citys around the world.

As mentioned before the strap keeper does look a little less durable than the strap itself. And also you don't really have an option to swap to a third party strap. Though timex has released a version with an elastic strap to go over your jacket. Lets see if its available to purchase seperately for those who already have a WS4 on the regular strap.
The wide strap does hold in lots of sweat especially If you like to wear it snug and live in a hot tropical place like I do.

With the large screen there comes also a propensity to come into intimate contact with stuff that would scratch it. Really not much one can do about it though. The screen is huge!

_*Overall*_
It is certainly wide in girth and in functions. An uncompromising tool watch. It certainly looks the part too. Accurate sensors. All the information you want in one screen. Not as stylish as the Suunto or stylishly bland as some others. It certainly has presence. And at an affordable price which is partly the reason that I got this first over the PRG-200T. 
I certainly hope Timex continues to refine this model.
Will I get another if I break this one? Definitely.

For more information you can go to the Timex expedition website.
http://en.timexexpedition.com/Products/WS4.htm


----------



## bigwatchUK (Jan 29, 2010)

Quadtec is the world's first digital timepiece displaying visual quarterly time periods moving around each hour centered in the watch face. An innovative concept, Quadtec is about filling in those missing moments.
Logical, useful and convenient, Quadtec offers three variations of its digital read out time sequences.
The Equitime Quadtec Watch Collection profiles a range from extreme sport, urbane, classic and outdoor to elegant high-end luxury.
Materials defining these models include polished metals, fine Italian leather, sleek PVD and excellent rated quality diamonds.
These watches are very cool!


----------



## ultraputa (Feb 21, 2010)

TIMEX HELIX mini-REVIEW

It is a digital watch with scuba diving functions. Not a diver shaped watch but a diver at the end.

The watch is quite big. It is much bigger than the Casio DW-280, and that Casio is not a tinny F91w.



The screen is quite big, it has 4 information lines. The main line has large and easy to read digits, the secondary line has smaller but big enough digits and the upper and lower lines have smaller digits.



It has the basic functions such as time, alarm, stopwatch and timer. To select the functions the crown has to be turned when in standard position. Quite original for a digital watch. Pressing down the crown the typical Indiglo illumination from Timex is activated. The crown also has two pull out positions for adjustments and to recalling saved data.



In the lower part of the watch there is a lock button that blocks the button and crown functions. It is a useful function to avoid accidental actuation during diving.

Apart of the basic functions, this watch has two dive modes. The Dive Track and the Dive Chrono. The Dive Track seems more useful, it gives you the current depth, the temperature, the diving time and the hour. After the dive you can recall the diving time, the max depth and the temperature (I think it is the min. temp.)
The Dive Chrono mode is quite strange, dives are considered 'segments' and the watch adds the diving times depending on the watch configuration. I think it is a kind of freedive mode but not so successful. The watch logs the last 20 segments (dive time and max depth), it also logs the surface time. I've never used this mode.
The watch could be set up in Metric or Imperial modes.



The band quality is quite high taking into account the price of the watch and the many functions it offers.



I've not deeply used the watch, it only has two dives. One is shown on the picture, max. depth of 10m and around 1h of dive time. The second dive was a little bit deeper (around 15m) but shorter. The watch worked perfectly and gave same measurements as my dive computer (Uwatec Prime).



It is quite curious that the watch is rated water resistant 50m! So suitable for swimming, white water rafting, no snorkeling water related work, and fishing... but it is able to measure the depth!



The hilarious user manual could be downloaded here:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/28993166/Timex-Helix

I hope I will use it deeper this summer; I will try to understand the Dive Chrono mode and see if it is useful for freedive.

In my opinion it is a very nice watch for diving or snorkeling. It is a toy not a dive computer, so I will never suggest to use it as a primary depth meter. It also seems to be a good present for child but be careful with it, to try to go deeper is a VERY dangerous game. Remember freedive is not a game it could be a HIGH RISK sport if you don't follow the rules.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2010)

*Pag-40b*

I know this watch has been discussed ad nauseum, but I'm going to bore you all some more anyway (that is if you care to read it).

I wanted an ABC watch, but had limited funds. I was planning on buying a PAW-1500, but had read that they were highly inaccurate. For $79.99 on Ebay I was able to p/u the PAG-40B, new in box.

*The likes:*

*1. Styling:* I really love the bulky, chunky, sturdy yet super light feeling of this watch. It's definitely one that will take a licking. 
The black with two-tone gray is cool, as well as the orange highlights. 
Though the direction bezel is all but useless, it still also looks cool. I would love to see a model with black instead of blue and bright yellow highlights.

*2. Display:* I think I could probably read this super clear display from across the street. It's not cluttered and is crisp and clear. 
Love the day of the week at the top as I often forget what day it is.

*3. Functions:* Time is spot on after 1 week, 5 alarms is more than enough for me, and the stopwatch comes in handy for runs. I haven't played much with recording altitude, so I haven't used the recall function. I live, work and play within 0'-260' H of the sea, so it wouldn't really change all that much.

*4. Barometer:* My baro has been spot on so far. I check it every once in a while against the local weather geek's readings, and it's been dead on. Of course the temp is off when being worn, but if I leave it and check it after 30 minutes it's been within .5 degrees every time. So far so good!

*5. Compass:* So far it's been perfect against a regular old magnetic compass. The only time I had a problem was in a car park, where the structure must have interfered with the reading because it was saying south was north. As soon as we drove out it corrected itself.

*6. EL:* Very cool looking EL on this watch. It backlights only what you have on the face. I also like the auto EL feature. It comes in handy during sleepless nights when my boy keeps waking up.

*7. Ease of use:* This watch is much more user friendly to me than the Suunto's. You want the compass? Push the compass button. You want the Baro reading? Push the button. None of the menu/select fuss.
It's pretty standard Casio type adjusting and modes. Simple stuff.
The buttons are easy to push and clearly marked.

*8. Altitude alarm:* Haven't heard it yet, but when I ever get to a mile high I sure will. For the most part I just like the little mountain graphic on the face.

*Dislikes:*

*1. Altimeter:* This feature is just about useless unless you calibrate it manually. As of right now it's telling me that I'm either at the Dead Sea, Death Valley or in a submarine because it's reading -320' (when I'm sitting in my house at approx. 43'). Never waste your time by leaving this in automatic mode, especially if you're trying to see how high you are above sea level. Always calibrate it through a USGS site or something.

*2. No countdown timer:* enough said. But I'll say more. 
We do a lot of cooking/baking. No timer.
I need to time entries in training scenarios involving firefighters wearing SCBA's. Guess I'll just have to use the SW.
How much longer until my LA Kings game starts? Nope, no timer, so I don't know.

*3. Strap:* it blows. Not only do the colors and design suck, but it's stiff and can make your wrist sore. It does look like it would last a long time though. But I still can't wait to get my Zulu band.

*4. Date display:* to me it's backwards. I would have rather seen day/month/year. That's how I typically write it.

*5. Alarm:* it could be a bit louder. This watch looks like it should have a screaming alarm, but alas...

*6. Blue button guard:* It's ok, but I would rather have seen it with just a black one, or perhaps the darker gray like what's around the sensor.

That's about all I can think of for now. Overall I really like this watch. It was definitely worth the $79.99. I may look into a model with a tide schedule next. I want to take up kayaking and don't want to get stuck in the mud of Morro Bay at low tide.

-E


----------



## gbm31 (Nov 19, 2008)

*w.Quechua 600 - ABC from Decathlon*

here's my little review of this affordable ABC.

after reading about this model here in the forum i went to the decathlon store nearby (i never was there before, although it's just 10 minutes away...) and bought one of these w.quechua 600 for 99.90€.

i've been testing this thing for 2 weeks now and i'm still very pleased. i primarily use my abc for logging the height gains and losses on my mtb-tours, so i need accurate, fast and long term logging.

*time & date:* standard display, date is shown additionaly after a push of a button, no day display.

















*barometer & altimeter:* autologging every hour, trend visible on alternative display. works good. weather symbols are only shown in baro mode and after some time in alti mode, too. 
also a nice feature: the watch doesn't have any kind of "home display" like e.g. protreks, which jump back to the time display after some time - it stays right where you leave it.
































you can set the pressure at sea level (as your local weather station tells you - but that's not recommended) or the height (recommended). in adition 3 control heights can be defined.
seems to have a automatic lock function, since it doesn't drift much, nearly not at all. 
the lock has a slight delay, so it doesn't react immediately if you just hold the watch up and then lay it down to the floor. my ciclomaster for example registers the 1-2m difference doing that.
may be a nuisance for some, for me it's a usefull damping function - the ciclomaster is a bit to "nervous", as time and experience show.
the sensor doesn't seem to be temperature compensated, or if, it still shows some height difference on temperature changes (e.g. 10°c), but with the case of full metal there's a good thermal stability overall.
the logging function seems to record frequently enough to not lose height gains or losses when travelling fast (bike or car) while theres no option to set the intervalls (like for example on the core or the ciclomaster)
i used it a few times to log the way to my work, in comparison to the ciclomaster, and it showed the same gains and losses differing 1-2m. very good. 20 logs can be stored. i haven't tested longer than 6 1/2 h how long a log can be recorded, yet, but the timer shows enough zeros to reach 24h.
every log shows the date of the log, total ascending and descending metres, rates, total time, max and min height.













































all units can be changed between us/engl. and eur standards.

*compass:* the compass is accurate and shows long enough before disabling itself. 
the declination can be set accurate to 1° to the east or west (positive or negative declination). 
a bezel with a north mark would come handy in some situations...










*chronometer:* the 24h chrono has a lap function as big plus, and a very slow reset function (showing "reset" for some seconds) as a minus. as a design feature it doesn't show leading zeros.

















*alarm:* 2 daily alarms a a chime available.










*light:* another gimmick: though having a positive display, it lights only the numbers, like a negative display. 
plus: the light stays on while changing functions. so, you don't have to remember where you are and how often you have to push the button, just switch the light on, and navigate through the funtions.










*case & strap:* 45mm w/o buttons, plain mineral glas. the brushed metal case doesn't show real scratches yet, but we know how this will end . 
the strap is comfortable, with a nice little feature: the loop/ring is hold in position by a nose at the strap end, so the loose end of the strap doesn't get in the way.
strap replacement will perhaps matter - it's integrated, though it uses spring bars.

















wr is rated 5 bar - very good. i didn't dare to really wet my ciclomaster yet, as the manual recommends not to do so. the quechua has allready showered, swimmed and washed with me.
the metal back is screwed to the case, and has a separate coin cover for the fast replacement of the standard cr2032.










imho a good candidate for the best bang for the buck...

[edit]: 
the watch is extraordinarily stable regarding weather changes. 
at the beginning of this week, we had a pressure drop from 1020 to 999 mbar (sea level), and in the last two days the pressure rose again up to 1030mbar.
as you can see in the pictures, my home is at 295m above sea level, my work place at 236m, in between are 220m up and 165m down and vice versa. the watch keeps the absolute height with max. 3m difference and the asc/desc sums at max. 2m difference. i'm very impressed!


----------



## gbm31 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: w.Quechua 600 - ABC from Decathlon*

Anyone who's looking for replacement bands for the decathlon, since it's basically the St.Moritz VS-1.:

Service Information | Momentum® | St. Moritz Watch Corporation

Mine arrived yesterday, and fits perfectly.


----------

